# Recent Incoming 8 Day Tavel Clock



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A recent incoming:-





Makes a nice desk clock. :yes:

Keeps spot on time, now that it's regulated, :thumbup:

Mike

PS. Title should read travel, not tavel - whoops!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's nice :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is just so cute! However, isn't it unusual to find a travel clock of that type that is not an alarm?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

AVO said:


> That is just so cute! However, isn't it unusual to find a travel clock of that type that is not an alarm?


I've had one very similar that was an alarm. I actually bought this for the case, as I have an Asprey movement that fits this type of case exactly. :yes: Trouble was, when this arrived, it was too nice to split to put the Asprey into. Anyone got another case? :lookaround: My search continues! :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear tixntox

What a lovely little clock. I am a great fan of mechanical travelling clocks but mine are almost all from the 1950-1990 period, and as AVO suggests, they are almost all alarm clocks. I have one which is a class above the others, and is a bit earlier than the general run of these clocks. It is an ORIS example, but it is not as early as your example, which is surely just pre-War.


----------

